# Velvet passed away Sunday night



## Tam24927 (Aug 24, 2010)

My baby girl Velvet passed away Sunday night. We still don't know what happened she was doing really well. She will be missed very much. She just turned 6 on the fourth of August.She was such a lovey girl always needed her lovins before eating. I will miss her laying her head on the door just waiting for her turn.You will be missed baby girl. Binky free with your sisters and daddy.


----------



## myheart (Aug 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Velvet. She sounds like she was a special bunny in heart. I hope the good memories of your time with her will help heal the hole she has left in your home.

Binky Free at The Bridge beautiful Velvet. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your Velvet.

Bink Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Velvet.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 24, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Velvet. Rest in peace and binky free at the bridge.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 24, 2010)

So sorry....:rose:


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 24, 2010)

binky free velvet you will be missed:rainbow:


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 25, 2010)

Binky free velvet have fun at the rainbow bridge!:bunnyangel::bunnyangel2:


----------



## cheryl (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Velvet..


----------

